# My Wheelhorse Puller



## WHpuller (Jan 28, 2007)

Since no one has posted in here in a while , I thought I would say hi...

I'm building a 1973 Wheelhorse into a garden pulling tractor.. I can post pics if anyone is interested...


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Welcome WH,

Yes I can assure you that we are all interested!!

When I was a much younger man my Father came home just proud as a peacock with his brand spanking new Wheel Horse sometime in the early to mid sixties 60's!

I was busy half way around the world at that time so I know very little about them but did drive it a time or two on visits that unfortunately now were all too short!!

I'd love to see the pictures!!

Dean

:cowboy:


----------



## WHpuller (Jan 28, 2007)

OK.. here it goes...

I'll start from the beginning.. I bought the tractor for $75 with a blown K181 engine.. all original

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v302/GoldsackFamily/DSCF0025.jpg

I quickly got to taking pictures and getting it disassembled... this is what was left of the engine..

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v302/GoldsackFamily/DSCF0042.jpg

Since it was junk.. I went to a local lawn tractor junk yard and got a K-181 out of a John Deere of about the same year..

I got it apart and started porting and polishing the intake and exhaust ports..

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v302/GoldsackFamily/DSCF0048.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v302/GoldsackFamily/DSCF0045.jpg

I also polished the combustion camber and the deck and piston top. I think cleaned the valves and lapped them for a good seal.

I got to working on the chassis.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v302/GoldsackFamily/DSCF0051.jpg

I finally got the wheelie bars built.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v302/GoldsackFamily/DSCF0054.jpg

I got the engine back together and rebuilt the carb... then finally it got some paint.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v302/GoldsackFamily/DSCF0057.jpg

Here's a close up of the wheelie bars

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v302/GoldsackFamily/DSCF0055.jpg

I finished the sanding and painted it Metallic Red from a mid 90's GM car with Dupont paint from NAPA in a rattle can. I also clear coated it with automotive Dupont clear.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v302/GoldsackFamily/DSCF0063.jpg

Here are some views before it went away for the winter.. there is more work to be done..

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v302/GoldsackFamily/DSCF0066-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v302/GoldsackFamily/DSCF0065-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v302/GoldsackFamily/DSCF0064-1.jpg

I still have to put the new smaller tires on the front and rear, and add the weight bars, the hitch is gonna be moved up to 15 inches from the current 8 to help with leverage...I have to finish the deadman throttle pedal

Also the #22 carb will be replaced with a mildly worked over #26


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Now that is one hell of a project and yes that is the same thing near as I can remember, thanks for posting it! Makes me want to go finish some of my misplaced stuff!!

Believe it or not your shop looks just like mine (a mark of a true craftsman) !! Least thats what I tell every body!! 

Nice work WH, keep posting and a big Double welcome to TF!!

:cowboy: 

Dean


----------



## WHpuller (Jan 28, 2007)

The workshop is just a 10 x 10 shed... It works for me for now... I really do need a garage....


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Don't we all? 

I was at the same stage and built my barn (project here somewhere) now need either less crap or a bigger barn!! Go figure!! 

Actually I got more done when It was smaller I think because I had to fix something in order to just get in the door!!  

Dean

:cowboy:


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to TF WHpuller.

Interesting project you have going. Looking forward to seeing more pictures as you finish your puller. Maybe you can make us a video of your first pull using this tractor?


----------



## WHpuller (Jan 28, 2007)

I really need to get a card in this computer that lets me take tape and make it digital.. I would certainly make a video... 

I will make sure there are pictures..

Next year i hope to have my 7 year old on this tractor and I'm building a 4 cylinder car engine tractor..


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

That's one way to beat the winter blues...very best in the up coming year of pulling.


----------

